# Grilled goose



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I stripped out a goose breast, soaked it in salt water for a few hours, then placed it on a plate and liberally sprinkled Tony Sacherri(?sp) creole seasoning on it. I then skewered them and put them on a hot grill, some wrapped in Bacon, some not. This was the best goose I have ever tasted. My wife and kids all liked it, tasted a bit like beef. My wife and kids have never tatsted waterfowl and they loved this stuff!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We had some good stuff last night, just sliced breasts simmered in italian dressing for a while with jalapenos and onion, then fried. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Both sound great. Gotta try the jalapeno recipe!


----------

